# Hardcore, Metal, Punk



## JohnnyDaManiac (Jul 17, 2009)

I enjoy all of it.
Anyone want to discuss music, shows, bands, instruments, the scene, bitches, genres, anything?
I am partial to metalcore, Between the Burried and Me is epic.

http://myspace.com/fearverona

^^^ One of the best bands I have listened to in a while.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuckin HARDCORE PUNK!
TheCasualties
Black-Flag
The Gallows
Many others


----------



## grow space (Jul 19, 2009)

metal, nu-maetal, black-metal, trash-thats what i love and listen.but i like many other generes to but this is a metal thread-hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Dazzed (Jul 19, 2009)

I listen to deathcore, Grindcore, Metal, Oldies.


----------



## Cronk (Jul 19, 2009)

Normally im a rocker and metal head, but one of my favorite punk rock bands is the clash! they are siiick, my favorite song by them is the magnificent seven. Favorite metal band goes to Black Sabbath(there early years with ozzy)


----------



## guitarabuser (Jul 19, 2009)

Sex pistols for UK punk, Dead Kennedys for US...Rollins/Black Flag works too.


----------



## Toy Machine (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll get ranted for this but I'd fuck the shit out of some scene girls.

Other than that I enjoy all music really. Gotta love local music too. My friend's band:

http://www.myspace.com/theypromisedescape


----------



## IAMDGK (Jul 20, 2009)

JohnnyDaManiac said:


> I enjoy all of it.
> Anyone want to discuss music, shows, bands, instruments, the scene, bitches, genres, anything?
> I am partial to metalcore, Between the Burried and Me is epic.
> 
> ...


haha im always down to talk about scene bitches!
my homies have a band thats pretty sick www.myspace.com/mosh417
check them out!


anyone ever listen to Hoods? theyre like my favorite hardcore band haha


----------



## GregD88 (Jul 21, 2009)

I normally listen to 80's, 90's, and early 2000 rap but I still listen to some nu metal every now and then, it pumps me up. I could never listen to it high though.


----------



## JohnnyDaManiac (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey IAMDGK your friends band was pretty sweet.
I wish they were up here in new england. I could help them get some shows.
This is my friends band >>> http://myspace.com/vailsgatemaine
And another of my friends band (more posicore/screamo/punk) >>> http://myspace.com/josephmerrickme
And finally >>> http://wolvesamongsleep.com

Not really into nu-metal. Anyone else listen to Horse the Band?


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 22, 2009)

im listening to fear verona now. not bad. i was growing tired of my same old tunes anyway. im going to have to give those other bands a listen also.

"the familiar sound of the lovely love from the love of my life, will keep the notes coming..." god damn ive had mordecai stuck in my head for so long. 

i listen to horse the band sometimes. i got them on my itunes. i think its funny/kinda bogus that they canceled a tour to make a cd about the greatest pizza they ever had lol

scene girls are like red heads. either really hot or butt ass ugly. hahaha


----------



## JohnnyDaManiac (Jul 22, 2009)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> im listening to fear verona now. not bad. i was growing tired of my same old tunes anyway. im going to have to give those other bands a listen also.
> 
> "the familiar sound of the lovely love from the love of my life, will keep the notes coming..." god damn ive had mordecai stuck in my head for so long.
> 
> ...


Haha yea. When they made that CD their myspace only had pizzas for friends.

My girl friends is a hot redhead scene girl. 

Horse the band is pretty chill to listen to but they sound a lot like other nintendocore bands.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 22, 2009)

youre girlfriend sounds like a major hottie.

im not a big fan of that nintentocore stuff. theyre the only one from that genre ill really listen to. 

you a fan of bdm? theyre recording again!!!! cant wait!


----------



## JohnnyDaManiac (Jul 22, 2009)

BDM?

I'm not too into nintenocore.
More into melodic metalcore.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Jul 22, 2009)

black dahlia murder...

melodic metalcore? ...name me some bands. peoples definitions of genres varies drastically.


----------



## JohnnyDaManiac (Jul 22, 2009)

Between the Buried and Me would be the first one to come to mind...


----------



## bulletproofhoodies (Jul 22, 2009)

im bigtime iinto the philly punk rock scene i have been since i was pretty young i love all types of punk hardcore ska reggea and rap. i realize punk could mean many things what kind of stuff you guys listen to?


----------



## snortkill (Jul 22, 2009)

i have a hardcore thrash punk band called snortkill, but im also into underground hip hop.


----------

